# Poitevin ?



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello,

Does anybody know a watchmaker or watch making company by the name of Poitevin???

If anyone does, for example Im looking to find out if they are a good make?

The year they were established, location etc. . .

Just general info would be much appreciated.

Kind regards


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Poitevin Clocks are makers of advertising items for display - branded with your company logo type of thing. Maybe the watches are the same? I had a wall clock with the name on, but advertising Coffee ISTR?


----------



## jkb89 (Jan 6, 2012)

Found this : http://www.christies.com/LotFinder/lot_details.aspx?intObjectID=5167103

"B.Pvin could well be an abbreviated Bernard Poitevin, a Parisian watchmaker as well as chronometer maker, c. 1850 - 1890. In this case he most probably used a LeCoultre raw movement (caliber 47)." - (Could be coincidence on the name front)










Tony Mercer writes in his book Chronometer Makers of the World the following:

"POITEVIN, B (M) Rue Richelieu, Paris, 1850, Rue Vivienne, Paris, 1860-1900; 4 Quai des Chartons, Bordeaux, 1900. Succeeded by Rizzoli Dechamps trom 1880 to 1900. From 1900 the firm was owned by L. Gironde 1900-1935. N: 6743, 6744 (Paris)."

Tardyâ€™s Dictionnaire des Horlogers FranÃ§ais provides the following information:

"POITEVIN .... B. Paris. Rue Richelieu, 1850. Rue Vivienne, 1860-90. L. Gironde succ., 1900-35 . .... "

And finally Osvaldo Patrizzi in his Dictionnaire des Horlogers Genevois writes about the Geneva brand the following :

"POITEVIN Bernard. Fabricant et marchand d'horlogerie. Rue du Mont-Blanc 17. En 1861. Ou 21 en 1870."

"POITEVIN, GIRONDE SUCCESÂ¬SEURS. Bd James-Fazy 14, GenÃ¨ve, et rue VI vienne 22, Ã Paris. Fabriquent des montres de haute prÃ©cision, simples et compliquÃ©es, montres plates, chronomÃ¨tres avec bulletin de 1"' classe Ã l'Observatoire de GenÃ¨ve. "

All I could find on the matter, poached from other websites - sorry if it's not helpful.

ATB -Joe.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Pritchard lists a B. Poitevin from Geneve who won a Honorable Mention at the Geneva Chronometer Contest in 1882 with a chronometer timed by C. Paillard.

(Pritchard, page P-88)

Andreas


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

This info was very useful indeed, some interesting links.

Thank you guys, much appreciated.


----------



## jkb89 (Jan 6, 2012)

Any time  Hope it helped, it's amazing what you can find by trawling the net.

ATB,

Joe.


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Very true, if one knows were to look that is.

In any event, thank you for your help.

Robert


----------



## antictac (Nov 30, 2015)

hello i also have a poitevin the very first men wristwatch in history serial number is low with 4 digits

with repeater and independant jump second signed BPvin

https://goo.gl/photos/1suZMnGCkWJUmSio7

https://goo.gl/photos/LXMUCKPoUgMQEhGg7

my Watch is NOT a mariage Watch.

the case is originaly made this way no adding

https://goo.gl/photos/txtptxbkczpD8ySL6


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

> half ore, half ore to abradore where its fourty fathoms deep, there lies good sir Patrick spence --------


 good show, I like key winds


----------

